# Help me find out what Diamondback model and year this is



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys,
I just got this Diamondback off of Craigslist for 50 bucks and wanted to know if anyone could help me find out what model and year it is. It does not have any decals to help me with that, the only decal is the Diamondback one. It has all Deore DX components with the shifters being thumb shifters. It is in great condition but a little big for me so I am going to switch all the components on my Trek to this and vice versa and ride my Trek. Check out the pics and let me know what you think.

Serial number is U00534969

Thanks


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I want to say 1989, but the half-step gearing is throwing me off.


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just found a 1989 Diamondback Apex and it seems to have the same components from the info I found and the bike looks similar check out the pic. Let me know what you think.










Here's where I found it at:
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=83157


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

differnt fork... the apex has a straight one, but i guess around 89-90


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Could be as late as 1993. The '93 Overdrive (not Comp) had those components, but yours looks like a 26er, and not a 29er. What rims are on it and is there a size indication? Also, what tires, if they look original?


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

cegrover said:


> Could be as late as 1993. The '93 Overdrive (not Comp) had those components, but yours looks like a 26er, and not a 29er. What rims are on it and is there a size indication? Also, what tires, if they look original?


The rims are Ritchey and the frame size is 19" the rims are 26". The tires are pretty new looking but they are WTB.


----------



## Thumby (Jun 26, 2007)

'90 or '91 Ascent EX is my guess. Pretty sure the decal font/art would have to be from those years, and the EX would get you some LX/DX parts upgraded from the LX400 base.


----------



## Godzilla77 (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some more pictures of just the frame.


----------

